# i need an s14 clip



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i dont know if im in the right place but can someone please let me know it there are any companies with s14 clips in stock. I need one like now! thanks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S14 front clip as in equiped with a SR20DET black top?
or S14 equiped with a KA24DE?

you can get the first one from www.heavythrottle.com
www.venus-auto.com
www.afterdarktuning.com

and the 2nd one you can get from a junk yard?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr20 motor www.phase2motortrend.com


----------

